# Are brow dots found in GSD?



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Our litter of 4 1/2 week puppies all look GSD but 2 of them have brown brow dots. Do you find them on GSD’s? I am curious as I did not see the mother and father mate, he is a solid black gsd and she is B&T. She did get out one day and wondered around, hopefully she did not mate with another dog. Photo attached.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

hmmm, they can have faint arches over their eyes when they are that age, but I haven't seen definite dots like that.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I've seen adult dogs with those kinds of dot "eyebrows" before. If you're concerned about the DNA, then I recommend doing a cheek swab of dam, sire, and pups. Only way to know for certain.


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

Absolutely normal for black and tan (or black and red) puppies to look like this. Also, the markings on these pups will change as the grow. Generally, the earlier you see brown on the face, legs and belly the more tan the dog will have as an adult. Adult bi-colored German shepherds can have eye dots, or not. Some can be marked like rotties or Dobermans. 

Good luck with your pups!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

PRoberts said:


> Absolutely normal for black and tan (or black and red) puppies to look like this. Also, the markings on these pups will change as the grow. Generally, the earlier you see brown on the face, legs and belly the more tan the dog will have as an adult. Adult bi-colored German shepherds can have eye dots, or not. Some can be marked like rotties or Dobermans.
> 
> Good luck with your pups!


I thought to be considered a bi color and not a blanket back black and tan they couldn't be anything but black above the legs and ideally they would have penciling on the legs.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Super normal! Mei had dots but slowly turned into brown arches lol!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, those look different than the OPs puppy photos. Their puppies have just a round dot over each eye. Not the smudgy arch.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe the OP can get a better photo of the face...?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If she got out for a day, only a DNA test will suffice. That being said, I've seen many puppies with the dots you're describing, assuming you are referring to the puppy most farthest back in your photo, that are indeed 100% GSD, and end up "usually" black and tan/red. Bi-colors, usually don't seem to have the dots IME.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’ve got a crazy idea... type “5 week old german shepherd puppies” into google and scroll away


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Fodder said:


> I’ve got a crazy idea... type “5 week old german shepherd puppies” into google and scroll away


Yes I have googled GSD puppies and have not seen many with dots mostly the "Smudged line" but once I have googled "5 Weeks puppy" a lot of images with puppies with dots. Lol! Maybe the dot will become a smear in the next 2 weeks. They grow up so quickly.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

tim_s_adams said:


> If she got out for a day, only a DNA test will suffice. That being said, I've seen many puppies with the dots you're describing, assuming you are referring to the puppy most farthest back in your photo, that are indeed 100% GSD, and end up "usually" black and tan/red. Bi-colors, usually don't seem to have the dots IME.


Yes there are two with dots, the one farthest away and one in the foreground. two other puppies are solid black with dark brown on the paws. I am sure they will be bi-color. The other 3 have pencilling on the paws, with brown marking around the face and neck. most likely they will be blanket B&T. Thanks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Ivanlotter said:


> Yes I have googled GSD puppies and have not seen many with dots mostly the "Smudged line" but once I have googled "5 Weeks puppy" a lot of images with puppies with dots. Lol! Maybe the dot will become a smear in the next 2 weeks. They grow up so quickly.


Yeah, their colors and ears change week by week.... helpful to specify the age.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Are dna test kits reliable?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Loose term.... testing for breed or parentage?


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Breed


----------

